# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  So sánh laptop Lenovo Z50 và Asus TP550 LD CJ084H

## vftravel

Cấu hình 2 model này là tương đương nhau nên để so sánh hiệu năng của máy thì mình phải test thực tế cả 2 mẫu máy này từ các ứng dụng cho đến hiệu suất khi chơi game,tốc độ mở ứng dụng ,…

​Cấu hình chi tiết 2 model
Lenovo Z50
- CPU: Core i3 4030U (1.9Ghz-3Mb)
- RAM/ HDD: 4Gb/ 500Gb
- Màn hình: 15.6Inch Full HD
- VGA: VGA rời, Nvidia GT820M 2Gb
- HĐH: Dos
-Pin: 4cell

Asus TP550LD CJ084H

- CPU: Core i3 4030U (1.9Ghz-3Mb)
- RAM/ HDD: 4Gb/ 500Gb
- Màn hình: 15.6Inch, Touch screen HD
- VGA: VGA rời, Nvidia GT820M 2Gb
- HĐH: Windows 8.1
-Pin: 2cell


Cảm nhận:
Lenovo: 
+Thiết kế đẹp và cứng cáp ,các cổng kết nối được đặt ở những vị trí thích hợp và hỗ trợ đầy đủ mọi cổng kết nối cần thiết
+Màn hình đẹp,độ chi tiết cao hơn em Asus vì có độ phân giải Full HD 1080p ,độ tương phản tốt và màu sắc mặc định của màn hình hơi nhạt để tiết kiệm pin nhưng có khả năng tùy chỉnh lại theo từng sở thích và gam màu của người dùng .
+Bàn phím gõ êm và rất nhẹ nhàng không hề gây ra tiếng động khi gõ ,tuy không có đèn nền nhưng chơi đêm rất dễ dàng ,ít bị nhầm lẫn vì phím bấm lớn .
+Quạt tản nhiệt hoạt động rất tốt ,khi chơi game hay làm các tác vụ nặng như encode phim CPU chạy 100% thì quạt vẫn quay rất êm ái và máy không hề nóng lên .Pin dùng tốt .

Asus:
+Màn hình cảm ứng xoay 360 rất ấn tượng nhưng thật sự không cần thiết trong tầm giá này,cáp xoay khá lỏng lẻo ,về mặt cảm ứng mình thấy tablet lai chạy Windows vẫn là tốt nhất vì bàn phím có thể tháo rời được.Pin dùng tạm được vì chỉ có 2 cell mà thôi
+Máy được cài sẵn Windows 8.1
+ 2 model cùng trang bị VGA GT 820M 2GB nhưng thực tế sử dụng thì lại là 1 chuyện khác vì Z50 cho tốt độ khung hình chơi game Dota 2 ổn định hơn nhất là ở những khung hình có combat và hiệu ứng đồ họa phủ đầy màn hình thì Z50 chạy rất ổn định không rớt khung hình còn TP550 thì lại bị giựt lag ở những cảnh ấy.

Kết luận: Lenovo Z50 là laptop đáng mua hơn trong tầm giá hơn 10 triệu đồng này vì có màn hình Full HD sắc nét hơn,hiệu năng máy ổn định và cao hơn ,đủ sức phục vụ mọi nhu cầu công việc và giải trí.Nhưng nếu bạn cần 1 laptop có tính năng cảm ứng thì TP550 là 1 lựa chọn không tồi .

----------

